# Thank you for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member!



## Chris W (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for who has become a Lifetime Supporting Member whether in our Holiday Sale or before. Donations go right back towards the running of the site and helping the site develop and improve features such as the Application Tracker and the Film School Review system. Donations have also allowed the site to hire writers to create great content and articles so we can do deep dives into different film programs for you. More of those to hopefully come soon.

FilmSchool.org is now providing a completely banner AD FREE experience so we rely on user support to run the site. Your donations are immensely appreciated! 

Lifetime Supporting Members get the following awesome site features:

FULL Forum Access (Private Forum Access, Custom Member Titles, Links in Signature, Unlimited Post Editing Time)
FULL Application Tracker Access (View Application GPAs, Test Scores, Notes, Portfolios, etc....
LIFETIME ACCESS to School Clubs, School Badges & Private Film School Forums for accepted applicants, current students, and alumni
BLOGS - Create your own FilmSchool.org Blog
Green Lifetime Supporting Member Banner and Bold Italic User Font
To upgrade your account to a Lifetime Supporting Member use this link:





__





						Choose Account Type
					





					www.filmschool.org
				




HUGE thanks to the following Lifetime Supporting Members:

@WriterK90
@mm70
@Dean
@Septopus7
@Andres V
@eseale
@marv
@Ava Jazlyn
@djguitarslinger
@MontclairFilm
@Cassiopeia
@Addi Ajmani
@Mikaylapalmer
@0826tiger
Your donations go towards making this site even better for you. Thank you again! ?

If you have any suggestions on how to improve the site or the Supporting Member features please send me a PM!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2020)

Wow! Big thank you to @Addi Ajmani for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member.  Huge help to the site and I really appreciate it. Awesome. ? ?


----------



## Addi Ajmani (Jan 10, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Wow! Big thank you to @Addi Ajmani for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member.  Huge help to the site and I really appreciate it. Awesome. ? ?


thank YOU for all that you do to have created this amazing community.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2020)

Huge thank you to @Mikaylapalmer for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Awesome and a huge help to the site! ? ?  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 17, 2020)

Big thank you to @0826tiger for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Great help to the site and I'm so glad you're finding it helpful.  ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 17, 2020)

FYI - Lifetime Supporting Member was a mouthful - I've changed the title to "Supporting Member+"


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2020)

Currently fundraising to create a filtering and sorting system for the Film School listings and Rankings on the site. You'll be able to search and sort by tuition, requirements, degree, etc... It'll be _awesome_. It'll work just like the sorting and filtering for applications.

Help develop this feature by becoming a Supporting Member+ today!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you @CCCCCrest for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's a HUGE help to the site and funds many of the projects the site has going on. Thank you! Very much appreciated!  🙏 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2020)

Big thank you to @Ashris and @cyberpeach for becoming Lifetime Supporting Members! It's a huge help to the site. 🙏 🎉 👍 Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you @addik for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member. It's a great and awesome help to the site.

I'm so glad you're finding it helpful.

Congrats on being admitted to USC and I've added the USC badge to your account so you now have access to the private USC forum.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2020)

Wow! Thank you @princessjasmine for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! So awesome she appreciated! ❤ 👍 🙏

EDIT - Gave you the AFI badge sense I saw you were accepted. Congrats!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2020)

Woah! Another one! 😲 Thank you so much @Vincent238 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! So very much appreciated. I'm glad you are finding the site helpful! 👍 ❤ 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2020)

Huge thank you to @ssahsan for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! ❤ 👍  🙏


----------



## ssahsan (Mar 25, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Huge thank you to @ssahsan for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! ❤ 👍  🙏


Thank you! This website has been super helpful in providing information about programs.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 10, 2020)

Huge thank you to @jennie for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Big help! 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2020)

Big thank you to @Abel Guan for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and very helpful!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2020)

Huge thank you to @Colella612 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Wonderful help to the site!  Very much appreciated. 👍 🙏 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 26, 2020)

Big thank you to @pavane for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member!!! It's a great help to the site. 👍 🙏 🎉


----------



## Chris W (Apr 29, 2020)

Huge thank you to @LeNoc for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's such a huge help to the site!  👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 14, 2020)

Big thank you to @MuradHan89 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! So very much appreciated! I'm glad that you are finding the site helpful! 🙏 👍 ❤


----------



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you @mcooper for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! I'm so happy that you love the site. It'll be put to good use.  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you @louisgomes for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's a huge help to the site!  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you @Dukey for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Extremely helpful and very much appreciated.  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you @Daria84 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! It's very much appreciated.  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you @Just Tommy for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Extremely helpful to the site and much appreciated!  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you @dchuang0710  so much for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's a great help and I'm so happy that you are finding the sure useful.  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you @Aspiredirection for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's extremely helpful to the site! 👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you @Jstang for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Super appreciated.  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you @SemperNovus for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! It's super appreciated! 👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you @colbyrrice for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! So very much appreciated! Every donation seriously helps us create more useful content for you.  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you @Feynu for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's a huge help to the site!  👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you @sierhlj for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's very much appreciated and a huge help towards running the site. I'm glad that you are finding it helpful. ☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you @Jack's Lack of Surprise for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and helpful to the site!  ☺️👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you @Asar for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site.  ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you @Tom Peterson for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Tom Peterson (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you! I'm happy to be here.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2020)

Tom Peterson said:


> Thank you! I'm happy to be here.


If you need help adding your school to the database let me know.


----------



## Tom Peterson (Oct 2, 2020)

I will. I'm collecting data right now, but should have it soon. I want to be as accurate as possible even though things change. I remember how frustrating it was discovering costs were only partially correct when I was looking into various programs.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2020)

Big thank you to @Evawylan for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! It's a huge help to the site! ♥️♥️🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2020)

Thank you @LLO for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2020)

Big thank you to @prikemice for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you @Parisa for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you @@lbert for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2020)

BIG thank you to @theMorrigan for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2020)

Until Sunday at midnight enter the coupon THANKS to receive 20% off a Lifetime Supporting Membership.

Huge thanks to all of our members!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you @jems05 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2020)

Big thank you to @frosty_red_raider for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## frosty_red_raider (Nov 29, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Big thank you to @frosty_red_raider for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


Super excited to be around like minded individuals. This site is legit!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 2, 2021)

Big thank you to @mckennahx for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you @marianass45 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very helpful and much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you @thespian for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you @NTG for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you @Pabs for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you @JasperJohns for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and helpful! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you @rlel for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you @cgold for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you @Miamigro for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! It's much appreciated and will go to good use. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you @malfeasanttoaster for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and helpful. 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you @equus_auctor for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you @rainydays for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you @MilesofTrials for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you @Nina_G for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you @arigold8 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated and will go to good use. 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you @kcgam for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍

Supporting memberships are currently going towards the development of a new feature for the Application Tracker where it automatically calculates acceptance rates, lowest accepted GPA, earliest dates, etc for each program. Should be pretty neat.


----------



## kcgam (Feb 12, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @kcgam for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍
> 
> Supporting memberships are currently going towards the development of a new feature for the Application Tracker where it automatically calculates acceptance rates, lowest accepted GPA, earliest dates, etc for each program. Should be pretty neat.


My pleasure, Chris! You are doing great work here and the positive support is invaluable for everyone using this site.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you @hoofingboy100 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you @<3 <3 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you @malegerbil for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site!! Very very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @WileyBurp for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you @xexeu for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you @Itrimble for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you @soysaucechicken for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2021)

Thank you @JZH for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you @0rang3.chan for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you @viipyramids for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you @NeilRatna for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated and it'll go to good use. 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2021)

Thank you @StefanSilver for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @isla for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you @DarynRobinson for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## DarynRobinson (Mar 8, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @DarynRobinson for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


This website has been such an amazing resource during my grad school application process. Thank you for making this forum available to us!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you @yoselinasun for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you @hettamel for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank youyou @lzy234 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! It's so incredibly appreciated. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you @anniewaits for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you @ShaHe for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @KDonthescene for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @Reelgurltx for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @yourztruly for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @jsq2103 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you @nrmillions for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you @JPY90 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you @Jimmer for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site!! So very appreciated! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you @Can I Hear A Wahoo for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you @jcai01 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you @joekgilberto for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you @mlviator for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you @jonvaljon69 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you @lavia for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## lavia (Mar 30, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @lavia for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


Of course, I was grateful to have found this site! 
It really seems that you all provide an invaluable service to many.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @nook for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @flickdude for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you @Bergmanbaby for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you @Abbey Normal for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you @G0BLINKWEEN for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you @autumn for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 10, 2021)

Thank you @iamsamiamm for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 13, 2021)

Thank you @Carl Z. for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (May 26, 2021)

Thank you @Rumour for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍😜


----------



## Chris W (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you @filmcurious for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏 Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2021)

Thank you @carl for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated..👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you @WriteLife for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you @ravenclawalum for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you @mel_val for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! ☺️☺️👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you @Christian for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2021)

Thank you @Nidhi Kamath for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you @Matt_the_Scot for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @brettshollenberger for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site!!! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @Maggie for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member of the site! Very much appreciated.! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you @Superdeng11 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you @ScriptToScreenDream for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you @renzheng for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Get much appreciated!!! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you @Umie13 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you @elisabethsofia for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 22, 2021)

Thank you @RedShark for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you @Landslide for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you @ewheeler0906 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you @PD99 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you @mantagoyal for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you @budj123 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you @Sushi81 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank you @Amunson for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2022)

Thank you @Feministninja for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you @Ale88 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you @jimzigs for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 9, 2022)

Thank you @Thelongway for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Thank you @BOO for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2022)

Thank you @jgal for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2022)

Thank you @andy_ma for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you @Jean.D for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you @thep2k2 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you @trixie for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2022)

Thank you @PecanPrudence for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 3, 2022)

Thank you @pramodsview for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (May 25, 2022)

Thank you @qwerpoiu for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2022)

Thank you @alexawaya for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2022)

Thank you @malina for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 5, 2022)

Thank you @mc539 for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you @1022m for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2022)

Thank you @mayliss for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 10, 2022)

Thank you @jle for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! It's very much appreciated!!!👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2022)

Thank you @ryanharp for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 23, 2022)

Thank you @dontset for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!! ☺️☺️👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2022)

Thank you @adrian.alvarez_ for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!!! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 8, 2022)

Thank you @proberts for becoming a Lifetime Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 🙏🙏👍👍😊😊


----------

